
Cotton totes are pretty much the worst replacement for plastic bags - Reedx
https://qz.com/1585027/when-it-comes-to-climate-change-cotton-totes-might-be-worse-than-plastic/
======
WheelsAtLarge
No wonder people freeze and change nothing to help the environment since the
solutions are too hard to figure out. Who would have known that a paper bag
may be worse to use than a plastic one? Or that a cotton reusable is even
worse.

But the real got-you is that we can't be sure because we can't account for all
variables.

